
Buy and sell startups valuable IP on MayDay4Startups - dahsharpguy
Name: MayDay4Startups<p>Elevator Pitch:
9 out of ten startups fail and their intellectual property assets mostly get buried and forgotten.<p>Our mission is to connect such startups to people who would find value in these assets; competitors in the same market, VCs etc.<p>On our platform, you will be able to buy and sell:<p>1. Portfolio of products including patents, schematics, specifications, prototypes etc<p>2. User base&#x2F;lists
3. Domain name<p>4. Trademarks<p>5. Inventory<p>More details: Check out our landing page and subscribe if you&#x27;re interested in getting information on folded startups&#x27; IP here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mayday4startups.github.io<p>Looking for: Subscribers and Feedback
======
jjoe
I found your pitch interesting up until point #2 (user base).

